# New grow: William's Wonder and what else



## zem (Oct 18, 2014)

it's not much, I popped the seeds 25 August, I know they are very small, but they were ignored too much in the start, are clearly still recovering, but hey, I can see the yellow turning green, and the leaves growing, so I guess that we're all good. I have been reviving them for 5 days now and I cannot wait to flip 12/12 since my stash is expected to finish way before this harvest, i am consuming my last jar now, I expect to switch 12/12 in 2 weeks, and I have no mother plants, so I need to take clones in early flowering, so I would want them to grow some before they're flowered. Strains are, william's wonder,  Blue frost F2 and some seed i had from long ago, cannot recall the name, but it was african sativa dominant strain 

View attachment 20141019_011832.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2014)

:watchplant::icon_smile::smoke1:


----------



## zem (Oct 23, 2014)

they are slowly but steadily picking up now  

View attachment 20141023_001054.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2014)

looking good zem.  i'm in....


----------



## zem (Oct 26, 2014)

plants are growing faster. it's looking more like a grow op now!  Today I hooked up a cycle timer with a 24 hour timer to make my watering schedule. my controller is in my greenhouse operating a more complex watering system so i found in my scraps 2 old cycle timers mitsubishi brand and already had a couple 24 hour timers. I love it as it works flawlessly and i put it up from scraps 

View attachment 20141026_234934.jpg


View attachment 20141026_235323.jpg


View attachment 20141026_235220.jpg


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2014)

today i worked some more to finalize the wiring of my room, as well as the room next to it and finally nuked the plants some pesticides since i am having some white flies problem  I was not lazy at all  hehe I... I currently shut the lights off to prevent burns from spraying and i am hoping that this time the problem will be solved. all the timers and plugs are now in wired and operational. I have some nice plans to improve this growroom as it looks like it is the room that will last the most, since i am settled here now, i have me a little family now wife and baby  one thing i have in mind is removing those walls that are blocking ventilation for the lower branches. i made that tray few years back, i thought I could switch from DWC to flood and drain in the same tray, bad idea, i could use the same membrane by folding it and replacing the walls if i ever wanted to switch but i find myself more and more settled with flood and drain. i also need to place the dehumidifier in place, make a sink and some water outlets to make things more practical.


----------



## zem (Oct 30, 2014)

the spraying was effective this time, no more flies at all. I switched 12/12, today is their first day 

View attachment 20141029_145938.jpg


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 30, 2014)

looks like they have def picked up for you looks like they like something you are doing man


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 30, 2014)

Their looking a little shriveled up, is that from the treatment?


----------



## zem (Oct 30, 2014)

i think it is a combination of issues that stressed the plants, the biggest was bugs, i felt like those whiteflies and some other types of flies that were present were overly aggressive, they were everywhere on the leaves bottom side whenever i flipped it, also the treatment had to be a little harsh chemical pesticide, and i think that the level of fertilizer may be a little high at this point. i was thinking of the same thing when i saw your post, as i just came back from my growroom, and i think i will flush my res and balance ph now


----------



## zem (Oct 30, 2014)

lowrydergrower775 said:


> looks like they have def picked up for you looks like they like something you are doing man



after the rough early life they had, they would like anything that is given to them. they were left in coco for like 2 months just sitting there in a greenhouse watered rarely, were yellow and almost budding when they were taken in. when the seeds sprouted, they were watered heavily and i left on 14 day vacation. those are survivors you're seeing there


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, they look good for what they've been through for sure.  Looks like their coming along quite well...


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 31, 2014)

hey zem are they the sickmeds WW? nice job so far.


----------



## zem (Oct 31, 2014)

kingsransome said:


> hey zem are they the sickmeds WW? nice job so far.



i can't help you much there, as i don;t know really. i bought them from montreal high times years back. thanks for the input


----------



## zem (Oct 31, 2014)

i had a flood on rainwater in my growroom, it looked crazy when i opened the door, the drainage in my room i made it perfect but there is a lot of sandy residue caused by rain water. it is coming from the intake hole in the wall where the rain outside was too heavy that the debris built on the exterior of the wall to the level of the hole and cause the water to flow in. anyway, the plants didn't mind at all, and all my electric equipment is well above ground. i hope this storm passes so that i could take care of this issue once and for all. it is looking like a multiple problem grow, but everything still in check


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2014)

Ya be treating them girls mighty rough this go zem.


----------



## zem (Nov 2, 2014)

It was like a nightmare, i haven't yet woken up from, I was tired wanted to sleep, but i chose to go to my grow since the lights should be on by now. i went with a little joint in hand and smoked it there. then i heard it had started raining outside, and i had a flood 2days back happened from the intake hole, which i thought i had fixed by lowering the level of the ground outside . anyway, i heard the water flow was so strong near my wall i looked out from the hole i noticed water was almost as high as the hole, so i plugged in the same thing i used last time to slow the flow of water for the drain to be able to handle, but mother nature had other plans, the waterflow became so high that the whole thing (nylon wrapped around some stuff) just went off from the hole and water began pouring like 4" thick!!! i was in my damn pajamas i the water level in the room rose so fast, it was unbelievable, i ran grabbed an old blanket and just jumped in the water filled room like 4" high! it was pouring all into the room next to it where there is carpet lined floor. i reinforced the blanket with a stick water was above the motor of my dehumidifier which was unplugged (btw all electric is well above ground thank God) anyway, i looked and there water level was getting higher i worried it would get to my fan so I shut it down. well, I was right, yes, water started pouring from my fan actually the waterflow was spinning the fan, it was crazy. 

View attachment 20141102_232408.jpg


View attachment 20141102_232420.jpg


View attachment 20141102_232435.jpg


View attachment 20141102_232456.jpg


View attachment 20141102_232524.jpg


----------



## zem (Nov 2, 2014)

i took some pics well after the disaster was under control you can see the hole plugged and dehumidifier even the carpet in the room beside. well the entire basement where i grow, all the drain holes that never had water seeping spilled water now. i was cleaning water for an hour after i called it a night, oh  my i must have got hypothermia my feet were freezing like they felt hot from the cold, they still feel like that, i am making camomille but tea but it's pouring rain again i have ot go check it out... i handled the whole thing well and am happy from my reaction as i saved a lot and was sooo lucky to be there when it all began. if i was asleep, i would have a much bugger problem


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope ya get it fixed.
Bummer big time.


----------



## zem (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks for the encouragement Duck, I really need it now I am dealing with the results of this disaster and it is dramatic, the room with the carpet is actually a soundproof room where i play my music, so under the carpet are 3 layers of insulation which are now filled with water one layer is gypsum which is ofcourse dissolved by now, i need a worker to help me do this thing, talk about a rough ride...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 3, 2014)

damn dude that is a setback but hey you are free and alive and healthy man time to drink some red bulls and get to work man I really hope you get all this sorted out man


----------



## zem (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks lowryder. I found me some help, a worker who cleans homes, she was close by and accepted to come help me remove the damn flooring ugh! I will begin working now, she will get here in a little, but I won't drink some empoisoning stuff like redbull lol


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 3, 2014)

you gotta die sometime bro lol jk that is horrible advice health is important lol


----------



## zem (Nov 3, 2014)

i removed what i could from the flooring to find the water that was pooled under, i salvaged the cement boards and the extruded polystyrene. the growroom fan is of course filled with water, i placed an old oscillating fan at the door to exchange the air but it has just stopped working, like it's humming but jammed, probably needs some cleaning. i will remove the main exhaust fan but cannot replace it with another before i make a new exhaust hole and permanently close the old hole. also gota close that intake hole and make one that at another safe area. i know extensively in waterproofing techniques, but this disaster has a story, they did some works to the road above changed the screed so water pooled in the garage, so they cam and did one hell of a job to direct all the road's water to the outer wall of my growroom and that's what happened. 
you see all this comes when i have began my 12/12 photopoeriod 4 days ago. i am hoping that i can get back on track from where i am now. plants were not at their very best anyway, but were quite growing out of their problems. in fact, i was speculating about what best to do now in order to get them healthier, having gotten rid of the pests, and leaves were growing, and i still need to cut my clones, just then it all happened, and all hell broke loose, my growroom was like a room in The Titanic and i was like Di Caprio water 5" or higher over my bare feet raise pajamas stuffing that hole with a blanket fighting that water pressure and all that debris even garbage that came through the hole.


----------



## zem (Nov 3, 2014)

one might think i am broken down from this, but i am not at all, actually i am almost LMAO when i picture myself and how sometimes when you think you are having a hard time, something like this happens and life teaches you a lesson about how lucky you are and what could happen at any moment. something that i never in my wildest nightmare had i pictured water come pouring from my intake at high pressure and spinning my exhaust fan filling up a 6x11' 5"high in a matter of 1 minute. oh and there's my dehumidifier motor that i need to open up and let it dry before it rusts and hope that since it was not hooked to the power when this happened that it works after it dries. if it does not work, that would be worst than all the losses from this incident.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope your dehumidifier still works Zem. Humidity will be your biggest concern right now, don't want the black mold.


----------



## zem (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope so MR1 I will work a little bit tomorrow some minor issues, i am hoping that after tomorrow will be a long fix-it-all day but i really need a full day worker for that. on the bright side, i checked the plants, even though there is no exhaust, temps are down and doors are open they are looking great and as i was there standing in the muddy rubble, the timer went on and the pump fed the plants automatically, it was like my plants were telling me, hey, we are still here and we are worth the trouble lol stems got thicker, leaves are very nice green, growing fast, they look good and i will take off some clones tomorrow if i can.


----------



## zem (Nov 4, 2014)

theres a pic i took yesterday, i must fix that venting problem ASAP, for stealth reasons i placed the fan where it is, and it is below the damn table so i would have to go down crawling on the dirty floor to remove it, i was inclined to give it a try and hook it up, but that would be stupid, because it took quite some splashing. to get it done, i have to change to some old outfit and i am a little tired mentally, due to different issues that happened, i have little motivation left these days, to do anything. i am hoping that this grow motivates me a little, to hope for something again 

View attachment 20141104_001208.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hang in there man, motivation is hard to come by sometimes, it will come back to you.:fly:


----------



## zem (Nov 6, 2014)

soooo i hooked up the fan again. i also opened up my dehumidifier, it's going to be a matter of luck weather water harmed it or not, it looks like it is well sealed there and i cannot risk opening the inner motor or i will loose all the gas inside so i will just wait until it is time to use it and hope that it had dried until then, like 1 month from now. anyway, i am glad that my grow is still in progress, i trimmed my plants will begin tying by tomorrow yaaay!


----------



## zem (Nov 7, 2014)

I took some clones, pruned the plants cleaned all the poor growth left from their rough early life, changed my res, and things are looking up again  aimed at ppm 1000 NPK 3-1-4 ph 5.8. temps are near perfect, a bit dry humidity in the 40's 

View attachment 20141107_195639.jpg


View attachment 20141107_195708.jpg


----------



## Tact (Nov 10, 2014)

Crazy issues man. Can you move?


----------



## zem (Nov 10, 2014)

things looking better, no i cannot simply move, I dont need to, room is well constructed, and i am preparing the place to receive the next storm with no issues. it's not like i am living in hurricane valley, just the location of the fan and intake hole were made not expecting such high water level outside


----------



## zem (Nov 13, 2014)

that's today  growth is great all new growth is lush green, the yellow tips on some older leaves is from previous damage. there's the plant on the upper right, a different strain, which obviously requires lower levels of fertilizers, since its leaves are dark green even clawing. there is still no bud growth still on week 2 into 12/12 

View attachment 20141114_014416.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking better Zem, good job straightening them out.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 14, 2014)

great recovery there Zem


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2014)

nice job zem.  lookn good


----------



## zem (Nov 14, 2014)

thank you MR1 greenjoe and powerplanter  this is by far the most troublesome grow I have ever run. but right now, I am quite satisfied with the recovery. it's not like I am aiming to get max yield given the very rough start, I only need a stash refill ASAP. there is one thing that I am beginning to worry about, that is I am now like 15days into 12/12 and I can see no pistils like I used to have at this stage whenever I grew, I checked for light leaks, and there are none, so I am attributing the elongated flowering period also to the rough start, I hope tha I am right. 
Today I only checked on them for minutes, all running great. yesterday I tied them down to shape the canopy and the pruning job I had done n them this time seems just right, not overcrowded but not empty either. will post more pics and updates soon  cheers!


----------



## zem (Nov 17, 2014)

update: before yesterday, I checked, they seemed to be ok was unsure, and had no time, yesterday I was sure that there is something causing the plants to be unhappy. checked ppm, was around 1080, checked ph, it was at 5! i couldn't tell why it had dropped, I only added H2O2 to my res at 1/2 strength just as preventative, I dont know what happened, I though that H2O2 must have killed some bacteria that left some acidic residue or something, anyway, I fixed it to 5.8 and today they are looking better. I will raise the ppm because 4/5 plants look somewhat hungry, but one plant looks like over fed... How much can mj plants differ in fertilizer requirements? could one plant require 1400ppm and another like 800? 

View attachment 20141117_232044.jpg


----------



## zem (Nov 25, 2014)

update: plants looking great  this pic is 2 days ago, more and more budsites apparent today. the only setback now is that i am not being able to work in my growroom except at night when my lights are on and i have lots of things to fix after the flood that i had couple of weeks back. i was working on lightproofing the flowering chamber and it proved to be quite a job which i couldn't complete in one working session, and i still hadn't cleaned all the debris, even clearing the drain from the debris, was backbreaking because of the location of the drain... but the plants are green and healthy, which is the ultimate goal right?  

View attachment 20141123_010802.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking promising Zem.   Green and healthy.


----------



## zem (Nov 29, 2014)

thanks Rose
it's day 30 12/12, buds are growing nicely, it's one of those times when plants are looking very happy that i didn't want to change anything  

View attachment 20141129_064725.jpg


View attachment 20141129_064752.jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 5, 2014)

hi, i have somethinng out of order, it's like rusty spotting on some leaves, i am worried it may be a virus but hoping that it is only deficiency, it is not ph related, any ideas?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 5, 2014)

can we get a picture of what you are talking about?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 5, 2014)

early/mid flower...add cal/mag.
@least that's what's been suggest to me for similar sounding "rust-spots" on fan leafs.

good luck


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2014)

pics 

View attachment 20141205_071543.jpg


View attachment 20141205_071549.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 6, 2014)

that's not the same look as my "rust-spots". 

I'm sure others have seen that before and can be much more helpful than I can.

best of luck!
:48:


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2014)

i checked ppm and ph, all seem in check, i like the looks of things like they are getting better, i am unsure of what will come out of this run, but put it like this, i will be more than happy if i can harvest 100 grams of quality bud and restart another run 

View attachment 20141206_202608 (640x360).jpg


View attachment 20141206_202616 (640x360).jpg


View attachment 20141206_202628 (640x360).jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

plants looking healthy, bud growth okay, my stash is almost done, i'm hoping to harvest something decent and start a second grow 

View attachment 000 (2).jpg


View attachment 000 (4).jpg


View attachment 000 (6).jpg


View attachment 000 (8).jpg


View attachment 000 (10).jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 11, 2014)

Lookin good Zem!


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> that's not the same look as my "rust-spots".
> 
> I'm sure others have seen that before and can be much more helpful than I can.
> 
> ...



Joe I am sorry i didnt pick up on your response timely, i just missed it LOL anyway it looks like you are right, it looked like calcium to me, added some and things looked better after that.i will go ahead and do an early res change today or tomorrow


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 12, 2014)

IDK man, the pictures look almost exactly like rascal's: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70177
and from those pictures they are headed @ "Magnesium or phosphorous"

well **** dude, YOU posted in that thread LOL

:48:


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2014)

LOL yeah I did but my plants dont look anything close to Mg deficiency, and it's most probably not phosphorus either as I have an abundance of that. problem is that calcium that i have is only calcium nitrate so i avoid adding much N in flowering, i guess i cut off more than i should have. anyway i am looking into calcium chloride, might add it to my stock of ferts. btw Cal-Mag should have taken the name Cal-Nit-Mag because it's also calcium nitrate


----------



## zem (Dec 15, 2014)

with all the issues that happened, this grow is already exceeding my expectations  bud growth is steady and ongoing, looks like I will get some reward after all! Clones are looking like they need a transplant ASAP. couldn't get better shots as my spaced is cranked! 

View attachment 20141215_203748 (800x450).jpg


View attachment 20141215_203757 (800x450).jpg


View attachment 20141215_203813 (800x450).jpg


View attachment 20141215_203824 (800x450).jpg


View attachment 20141215_173657 (800x450).jpg


View attachment 20141215_173722 (800x450).jpg


----------



## MR1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking good Zem, good turnaround.


----------



## zem (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks MR1. was able to take a good shot just as the light came on 

View attachment 20141216_195651.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

kingsransome said:


> hey zem are they the sickmeds WW? nice job so far.



There are a few Williams wonders out there, but most originate from super sativa clubs seed, I see reeferman has worked with and sickmed seeds, but sickmed seeds bred it back with afghani(landrace),  supposed to be 100% indica.

That's why I also grabbed sickmed seeds Williams wonder.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

Zem, just wow, I read thru this thread and yeah wow nice recovery.


----------



## zem (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks lyfespan, this is one of my biggest setbacks, is that i never had easy access to strains, always seemed to be a big fuss, very often unsuccessful, in my 12-13 years of growing, I was only able to get only 6 different strains, never was I able to choose exactly what I wanted, I thought I had the best genetics when I got my hands on Hashplant and Skunk#1 from Sensi, I was wrong, they were nothing to compare with William's Wonder. I really don't have a clue from which breeder it came, but I read its characteristics in some seedbanks that have it, and it is very accurate. it is hybrid that has a strong rush at first, can cause anxiety at that point, 10-15mins later, the rush eases and the high is very nice, pleasant from then on. high remains no less than 1.5 hours. It grows steadily can be pruned to achieve multiple small plants and can be grown into a huge multi cola plant. it doesn't grow very tall, I would say, perfect, and it becomes a giant if grown in an outdoor season. its yield can be fantastic, I describe it as a SOB (Sea Of Bud) when done right. I achieve 0.6 gram per watt when I grow it right, mind you, that I am not that "anal" when it comes to growing weed, and every time I grew, I knew there is a little flaw here or there, which could have increased my yield had I done right. I think that if grown right, this plant can give awesome yields/quality. Now I wrote all that, while being high on a William Wonder's joint


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't wait to pop these babies, and see what I really got. I just really excited to see a 100% indica at the emerald cup! I had to grab it, just in case. Seems like it might be a great plant to have in my stable if she is in fact all indica.


----------



## zem (Dec 20, 2014)

my jars are empty, so I just went to my grow and plucked a premature blue frost bud which looks more done than others, dried and smoked some, it almost put me to sleep, it is quite potent, but i don't like this kind of high too much, but it's what i can do right now. William's Wonder is much better than BF imo but i will wait some more before i begin smoking from them


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

Green harvest mojo to you Zem. You did good with the turnaround on these plants.
Did you ever figure out what the "rust" was?  Thanks for this nice thread.


----------



## zem (Dec 20, 2014)

thanks Rose! i am not 100% sure really what the "rust" was, but I was most inclined to believe it was calcium deficiency because of my feeding schedule which I thought had too little calcium for flowering plants. it did seem to stop deterioration when I added calcium nitrate and 240ppm tap water of which a big part is calcium, so it is a probabilty. anyway, I have a fresh res now, I just tested a sample ppm 1000, ph 5.5 things looking up, didn't have my cam for pics... cheers


----------



## MR1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good luck the rest of the way Zem.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is crazy how much you had to over come green mojo to you bro. 
Great job


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks MR1 and StankDank.
I have been getting high on early cut buds, i'm like 4/5 through 2 plants and i still have the 3 biggest plants intact. buds are growing bigger and bigger and bigger and bigger....  took couple of pics, one of the buds quick drying on my dehumidifier. clones have been transplanted and growing, preparing themselves to get in the flowering room after i harvest this run 

View attachment 20141230_195450[1].jpg


View attachment 20141230_195521[1].jpg


----------



## zem (Jan 4, 2015)

today i did my first check on the trichs of the Blue Frost seen in pic 2. Trichs are 50%clear/cloudy. Pic 1 is my William's Wonder, it is outstanding, very stable genetics, every time I seed it, it gives me spectacular results that leave me surprised. the biggest buds are not even having dark pistils, they are still massing up, they look so heavy, like they will break the stems lol, i didn't even want to take a tiny piece of the calyx for check fearing to disturb her. I only today topped my res with water, letting my ppm drop some more. I think that I will harvest next sunday, when it will be 73 days through flowering. the William's Wonder looks like would not mind to go for more, but I am eager to harvest and get my second run going 

View attachment 20150104_194948[1].jpg


View attachment 20150104_195004[1].jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

zem said:


> today i did my first check on the trichs of the Blue Frost seen in pic 2. Trichs are 50%clear/cloudy. Pic 1 is my William's Wonder, it is outstanding, very stable genetics, every time I seed it, it gives me spectacular results that leave me surprised. the biggest buds are not even having dark pistils, they are still massing up, they look so heavy, like they will break the stems lol, i didn't even want to take a tiny piece of the calyx for check fearing to disturb her. I only today topped my res with water, letting my ppm drop some more. I think that I will harvest next sunday, when it will be 73 days through flowering. the William's Wonder looks like would not mind to go for more, but I am eager to harvest and get my second run going



Those buds are great, crazy what you dealt with, and still pulled off a great grow, that Williams wonder is just beautiful. She will be in my line up in the near future.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2015)

Is your 73 days from flip or starting to flower?  73 days seem like a nice long time and I see a little foxtailing so that looks very ready... Enjoy the harvest.I kinda like to harvest if i am not in a hurry.


----------



## zem (Jan 4, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Those buds are great, crazy what you dealt with, and still pulled off a great grow, that Williams wonder is just beautiful. She will be in my line up in the near future.



thanks lyfespan  I really hope that you get your hands on the same genetics as mine, and maybe tell me what breeder they are coming from LOL however, I  doubt that mine is 100% indica, it looks more like a hybrid to me. btw I'm following up on your new journal, looking good there  cheers


----------



## zem (Jan 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Is your 73 days from flip or starting to flower?  73 days seem like a nice long time and I see a little foxtailing so that looks very ready... Enjoy the harvest.I kinda like to harvest if i am not in a hurry.



it is 73 days from the day that i flipped my light schedule's. funny that you asked because i always thought that it was really not right to count from "starting to flower" because it is simply more measurable. how would you determine when the plant started to flower? when it starts to stretch? or to have pistils? too many variables. I think that the method of counting flowering days from "starting to flower" must be banned  that said, I have chopped my William's wonder often on day 70 and sometimes on day 80, it is not conclusive, but i think that they may have benefited from the extra days


----------



## zem (Jan 10, 2015)

Sooo I harvested today, Saturday morning, 72 days in, was a long day as I had to clean up anything related to marijuana in my growroom except for the marijuana itself lol and in the morning, i chopped, waited for an hour, and let a worker in to help me do the job of improving my growroom, worked from 8 mornuing till 8 30 evening then i trimmed both [plants. the pic is only of the William's Wonder, I didn't take a pic of the blue frost, but it is much much smaller, maybe 1/2 or so. the william's wonder made me very happy when i had a lot of trouble to hold it up from the stem because of its weight!  

View attachment 20150110_224938[1].jpg


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats man! How much did you get per plant? How much is that from your Williams? Nice job man! You pulled threw and got er done!


----------



## zem (Feb 2, 2015)

never had the chance to weigh them, as I was smoking them as they ripened and cured. It was not a spectacular grow, but it was satisfactory especially considering all the issues that went on. The good news is, I have another grow now 12 days into flowering and some jarred buds. However I really have so much going on that the last of what I think of is to make a proper journal of it. I might take a few shots later on when I have less action around. thanks


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey I hear ya man, I can't begin how many times I've started grow journals and then just said screw it half way threw and just focused on growing and other personal things lol. All that matters is that your satisfied! Congrats bro!  Good luck on the new grow you have currently.


----------

